# Counterintelligence Agent question



## zys01 (16 Sep 2013)

Hello everyone,


I would like to know if is possible for reserve military police NCM or reserve military police officer to became counterintelligence agent. I thought that this is responsibility of Intelligence Unit. I attended information session at 2 Intelligence Company in Toronto and recruiting officer told me that they don't do any counterintelligence work and that this type of work is responsibility of military police. I am working on my bachelor degree in criminology and master degree in computer science. I was wondering is this something that I can get involved as reservist. Any advice will be greatly appreciated. I tried to contact military police unit in Toronto, but I didn't get any respond. I am 80 km away from Toronto and I would like to ask for your opinion before I make the trip to Toronto, and talk to recruiting officer.

Thank You


----------



## garb811 (16 Sep 2013)

CFNCIU is a combined MP/Int organization.  The MP and MPO do the "field work" and certain other things but it is primarily up to Int personnel after that.  

Normally, Reserve MP cannot serve directly with CFNCIU.  There have been reserve MP who have been employed there but those are/were retired Reg Force MP who had the training, knoweldge and experience to fill the position.


----------



## zys01 (16 Sep 2013)

Thank you for your reply it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## The_Dictat (18 Sep 2013)

I would suggest that your skills would be very valuable within the RCMP. Their computer forensics field is growing.


----------



## zys01 (18 Sep 2013)

Thank you for your suggestion, however I am looking to be in the army reserve. I am working as a college professor (teaching electronics) and I have a plenty of time-off during summer (4 months). Army reserve would fit great into my schedule. Cyber-crime is also available within MP, however not sure again how far you can reach as a reservist. I have interest in both Int. and MP, but I can chose only one trade as reservist. And by looking other posts on the forum, looks like is very hard to get in.

Cheers


----------



## Anakha (20 Sep 2013)

zys01 said:
			
		

> Thank you for your suggestion, however I am looking to be in the army reserve. I am working as a college professor (teaching electronics) and I have a plenty of time-off during summer (4 months). Army reserve would fit great into my schedule. Cyber-crime is also available within MP, however not sure again how far you can reach as a reservist. I have interest in both Int. and MP, but I can chose only one trade as reservist. And by looking other posts on the forum, looks like is very hard to get in.
> 
> Cheers



Computer forensics work is only handled by Reg Force MPs. There are no availabilities for Reservists.


----------

